
10 things you (probably) didn't know about App Engine - peter123
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/06/10-things-you-probably-didnt-know-about.html
======
bravura
I started developing in GAPE, but stopped because of fears of vendor lockin,
difficulty in getting my data out, the limit of only 10 applications (and you
cannot change the URL after you create the application, nor delete unused
application).

All-in-all, I really enjoyed the interface and got up and running very
quickly, but I felt like I was painting myself into a corner.

------
giardini
Is Google App Engine proving popular? Any significant apps?

